# integrado k3569



## kluver (Jul 18, 2010)

Buenas alguen me puede decir como pruebo este integrado para saber si esta bueno  ya que me gustaria arreglar una fuente de poder de un nootebook desde ya gracias


----------



## Tacatomon (Jul 18, 2010)

De hecho no es un IC, es un Transistor Mosfet usado para conmutar. Te puedes dar cuanta fácilmente de una falla en el cuando se ponen en corto Drain y Source, tambien Gate...  Para guiarte las patas usa el datasheet. Es lo más común que les pasa a ese tipo de transistores.

Saludos!!!


----------



## kluver (Jul 19, 2010)

ok muchas gracias


----------



## mario noguez (Abr 21, 2015)

Tacatomon dijo:


> De hecho no es un IC, es un Transistor Mosfet usado para conmutar. Te puedes dar cuanta fácilmente de una falla en el cuando se ponen en corto Drain y Source, tambien Gate...  Para guiarte las patas usa el datasheet. Es lo más común que les pasa a ese tipo de transistores.
> 
> Saludos!!!



hola hice pruebas al k3569 y marco lo siguiente , Con el multimetro dijital y en escala diodo 
(punta negativa del multimetro en D) Y (punta positiva del multimetro en S) es igual a 590
despues, sin despegar punta negativa en D y cambiando la punta positiva en G ,Obtengo una lectura de infinito y hasta este paso la prueba del mosfet esta bie ,
cuando regreso la punta positiva a S para verificar si el disparo fue realizado y la lectura normal seria de aprox. 90 , no se cumple este valor y se comporta muy diferente porque 
tiene una lectura de 250 y de forma instantanea se empieza a recuperar hasta llegar a 590 
mi pregunta es TRABAJA NORMAL O ESTA NO CONFORME


----------



## josco (Abr 22, 2015)

regularmente cuando fallan estos componentes se ponen en corto. y si esta en corto te lo da mas seguro entre drain y source. si secomporta raro trata de cortocicuitar los pines con las puntas del multimetro ya que al estarlos probando se cargan de estatica y te marcan asi. si mides de gate a source o drain no debe marcar ya que el gate es aislado, debe marcarte nada mas un diodo entre drain y source. saludos.


----------

